
Land Lines, Cell Phones, and Their Social Consequences (2011) - bradstreet
https://thefrailestthing.com/2011/09/20/landlines-cell-phones-and-their-social-consequences/
======
wowPrivacy
It’s only more private in the sense that phones can be moved to quiet places
or ignore calls more easily (little brother).

It is not more private from a number of other perspectives (big brother). Not
by a long shot.

